# If you could only use 5 sample libraries?



## merlinhimself (Nov 23, 2018)

Curious to see what everyones "goto" libraries are as I feel my core foundation libraries could be better. I'm trying to get an understanding for Strings, Brass, Winds, Choir, and Perc. But if you have any "honorable mentions" as far as softsynths or other non orchestral libraries that you use a ton, please share.

Theres so many out there, and they all sound great! I'm sure you couldnt go wrong with most, but theres more to how it sounds such as how one may be more flexible to program etc.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2018)

merlinhimself said:


> Curious to see what everyones "goto" libraries are as I feel my core foundation libraries could be better. I'm trying to get an understanding for Strings, Brass, Winds, Choir, and Perc. But if you have any "honorable mentions" as far as softsynths or other non orchestral libraries that you use a ton, please share.
> 
> Theres so many out there, and they all sound great! I'm sure you couldnt go wrong with most, but theres more to how it sounds such as how one may be more flexible to program etc.


Metropolis ark 1 2 3 and BST First Chair ( All in one Orchestral).
Hybridtwo Chaos ( for the hybrid trailer stuff).

So 5 vst . 
All in one. 
That's enough.
Fantastic.


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 23, 2018)

My list would be:

Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1+2
Berlin WW Exp. B
VSL Dimension Strings
Emotional Violin
Garritan CFX 

Honorable mentions:
Metropolis Ark 1
Belin Brass Exp C
Cinematic Strings 2
Spitfire Loegria (for the strings)
uhe Zebra


----------



## muk (Nov 23, 2018)

VSL Woodwinds
Hollywood Brass
Light & Sound Chamber Strings
Hollywood Percussion
Garritan CFX

I would like to have CSS on there as well for more romantic hollywood, less classical strings, but as only five are allowed... VSL Special Edition and probably Hollywood Strings (only just started to learn the library) are honorary mentions.


----------



## Mason (Nov 24, 2018)

Spitfire Chamber or Symphonic Strings 
Spitfire Brass
HZ Perc
The Grandeur
EW Choir


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2018)

Malmsjo
Zimmer's private brass
Zimmer's private winds
CSS


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Nov 24, 2018)

Does Native Instruments Komplete Ultimate count as 1 library? 

All kidding aside, mine would be:
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Symph Brass
Embertone Walker D
ProjectSAM Orchestral Essentials
and last but not least Omnisphere 2!


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Malmsjo
> Zimmer's private brass
> Zimmer's private winds
> CSS


Sams? haha


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2018)

Only five libraries? There's only one answer!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 24, 2018)

Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Century Brass
Spitfire Orchestral Percussion (incl. harp)
Century Strings
Con Moto Strings


----------



## ashtongleckman (Nov 24, 2018)

Synths: Omnisphere
Strings: Spitfire Chamber Strings
Brass: Berlin Brass
Traditional Perc: Spitfire Percussion Redux
Albion ONE (Would fill in some woodwinds, a bit of cinematic perc, etc) 

I would be able to do most traditional orchestral stuff with that list. But in terms of honorable mentions:

Berlin Winds
Metropolis Ark 1
Metropolis Ark 2
Soaring Strings
Lacrimossa


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Malmsjo
> Zimmer's private brass
> Zimmer's private winds
> CSS


No Arnold Olafsson libraries?


----------



## Henu (Nov 24, 2018)

To quote a certain band, "I still haven't found what I'm looking for".


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 24, 2018)

MrCambiata said:


> My list would be:
> 
> Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1+2
> Berlin WW Exp. B
> ...



If you don't mind, I'd like to ask you about your choices.

1) Does the Berlin wood winds expansion work without the main library?
2) Can you mix Inspire with the main libraries? I've found that the instruments sound like they were recorded in different venue; they're certainly at a very different volume.


----------



## bryla (Nov 24, 2018)

Henu said:


> To quote a certain band, "I still haven't found what I'm looking for".


oh you too? Me neither


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 24, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> If you don't mind, I'd like to ask you about your choices.
> 
> 1) Does the Berlin wood winds expansion work without the main library?
> 2) Can you mix Inspire with the main libraries? I've found that the instruments sound like they were recorded in different venue; they're certainly at a very different volume.


I don't have any of OT main libraries so I can only answer about Inspire in combination with WW exp.B. I think if you want an oboe to sound like it's a part of the orchestra, you should use the one that comes with Inspire 2. The one in the exp will sound more upfront, which for some cases doesn't bother me or I push it back a little in the mix.
I gave the example of the oboe in Exp B because I think it's fantastic for solo work (also the English horn).


----------



## Gauss (Nov 24, 2018)

Hollywood Strings
Cinebrass
Berlin Woodwinds
Spitfire Percussion
Project Chaos


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 24, 2018)

CSS Strings or Hollywood Strings, depends on which day you ask me
Hollywood Brass
Fluffy Audio Woodwinds
True Strike Percussion
Embertone Walker D

And because I must also have at least one synth that can also do choir, Omnisphere 2.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 24, 2018)

My base softsynths are Rob Papen Blue 2 and Tone2 Saurus 2.i feel i can do most my synth sounds needs with them.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 24, 2018)

Afflatus Strings
Berlin WW 
Spitfire Brass
Albion One
Omnisphere 2


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 24, 2018)

My favorite strings are Berlin Strings. I had just talked myself out of Berlin WW or Brass ... but this thread is making me reconsider.

@Ashermusic so you choose Fluffy for your Woodwinds? That is tempting and a great price. Do you mostly use it as solo instruments, or do you layer them in some way (they are solo, right?). But you choose that over Hollywood?


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 24, 2018)

berlin brass/caspian
berlin stings\chamber strings\CSS
embertone stanway d
metropolis ark 1
albion/hz01/requiem/lacrimosa/insolidus/dominus/oceania


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2018)

Afflatus
Cineperc
Hollywood Brass
Ark 3
Thrill


----------



## Saxer (Nov 24, 2018)

All Samplemodeling
All Audiomodeling
Spitfire Percussion
VSL Special Edition complete
Zebra2


----------



## Dandezebra (Nov 24, 2018)

Albion Tundra
Project Chaos
Olympus Choir
Omnisphere 2
Zebra 2


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 24, 2018)

CH Solo Strings
VSL SE +
Hollywood Orchestra Gold X
UVI Falcon
Pianoteq 6 Pro (cheating a little there since I don't have it yet but I demoed it extensively and it would be perfect as one-does-it-all piano library)


----------



## micrologus (Nov 24, 2018)

Spitfire Symphony Orchestra
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Percussions
VSL Woodwinds
EWQL Symphonic Choirs


----------



## CT (Nov 24, 2018)

If I could only use 5 out of those I already own: Albion V, Union Chapel Organ, Eric Whitacre Choir, SC's Hammersmith, and Zebra.

As far as core foundation stuff, I would go for SSO.

If you told me "no Spitfire," that's interesting, and a little tougher. There are some developers, which I won't name, and for reasons I won't go into, that I won't deal with. Honestly though, I don't feel like I'm missing out on much, because if I had to do the mix-and-match thing, it would be easy to come up with a satisfying list.

Strings: LASS Full and Legato Sordino, Embertone's soloists or Cinestrings Solo
Woodwinds: Cinewinds and Fluffy Audio's woodwinds
Brass: Cinebrass and maybe the Sample Modeling stuff
Percussion etc.: Cineperc, Cineharp, Cinepiano, Piano in Blue
Choir: Voxos and/or Insolidus and/or Silka and/or Dominus

No Cinematic Studio stuff, because I feel like I wouldn't want to use those piecemeal. If I were to go that direction, it would have to be all the way.

Regarding synths and all that... I don't think I would want anything but Zebra. Omnisphere is quite an amazing tool, but I shy away from it for the same reason I got rid of all the great Alchemy content from my hard drive: too many options. I want one thing for pure synthesis, and then when it comes to weird, manipulated sounds, I'd prefer to have to make my own instead of browsing through thousands of presets.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2018)

If I could only have 5 sample libraries I think I would implode into a super massive black hole that would swallow all my other sample libraries into it's singularity...   

But then, if not...

1) SCS +Exp
2) Spitfire Symphony Orchestra (_counts as one to Spitfire so it's the same to me..._  )
3) OT BWW
4) Wotan+Freyja+Arva (_I know that's 3...but, I can't pick just one_)
5) Omnisphere 2
*-------------------* (_it's should have been "what 10..." not "what 5..."  so..._)
6) OT MA2
7) Zebra 2
8) Albion 5 Tundra
9) OT BS +Exp "B"
10) Embertone Walker D


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 24, 2018)

Henu said:


> To quote a certain band, "I still haven't found what I'm looking for".


To quote another band:



The Rolling Stones said:


> You can't always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes you might find
> You get what you need




Best,

Geoff


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 24, 2018)

I couldn't go without a piano library, I'm not sure how so many people are omitting one from their 5 choices


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Auddict United Strings of Europe
8Dio Claire Woodwinds
Embertone Walker D
ProjectSAM True Strike I


----------



## Cinebient (Nov 24, 2018)

Heavyocity FORZO and NOVO.
Emotional Violin and Cello.
Spectrasonics Keyscape.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 24, 2018)

Omnisphere 3
LASS 3
Modern Scoring Brass
Berlin Choirs
Jerry Goldsmith Composer Toolkit (all my winds/perc needs)

And we still need roads, bummer. See ya!


----------



## bryla (Nov 24, 2018)

If you're doing it right you don't need roads where we're going.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

couple of Tundras but no BHCT?


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 24, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> couple of Tundras but no BHCT?


Probably because @Parsifal666 hasn't yet arrived


----------



## HelixK (Nov 24, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> CSS Strings or Hollywood Strings, depends on which day you ask me
> Hollywood Brass
> Fluffy Audio Woodwinds
> True Strike Percussion
> ...



How are you liking Fluffy Audio Woodwinds? Have you tried the transposition trick with them?


----------



## HelixK (Nov 24, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
> Auddict United Strings of Europe
> 8Dio Claire Woodwinds
> Embertone Walker D
> ProjectSAM True Strike I



Auddict USE! Thanks for reminding me of that one. The demos are great and the library is currently on sale for £250, very tempting...

Do you think USE would be a good addition to a heavy Berlin Strings and CSS user?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Auddict USE! Thanks for reminding me of that one. The demos are great and the library is currently on sale for £250, very tempting...
> 
> Do you think USE would be a good addition to a heavy Berlin Strings and CSS user?


It wouldn't really add anything to your palette if you already have Berlin Strings and CSS.
I utilize USE as a bread and butter library, layering CSSS on top for more expressiveness.
Auddict USE is a criminally underrated collection of strings samples.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 24, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Omnisphere 3
> LASS 3
> Modern Scoring Brass
> Berlin Choirs
> Jerry Goldsmith Composer Toolkit (all my winds/perc needs)



Berlin Choirs yes! @OrchestralTools please make it happen. Viktoria and Aarauer are still my go-to choirs, even after purchasing Hollywood Choirs. 



zolhof said:


> And we still need roads, bummer. See ya!



Johnny Cabs are a thing at least?


----------



## HelixK (Nov 24, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It wouldn't really add anything to your palette if you already have Berlin Strings and CSS.
> I utilize USE as a bread and butter library, layering CSSS on top for more expressiveness.
> Auddict USE is a criminally underrated collection of strings samples.



Thanks boss  How's the programming, any quirks? Is it low on CPU and RAM? You are right but USE sounds so good (listening again to the soundcloud demos) and 50% off is *very *tempting...


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Thanks boss  How's the programming, any quirks? Is it low on CPU and RAM? You are right but USE sounds so good (listening again to the soundcloud demos) and 50% off is *very *tempting...


It's very light on CPU and RAM, part of the reason I use it so extensively.
The programming is perfectly satisfactory when it comes to the legato patches, very agile and pleasant sounding transitions. The sustains / legato only have 2 dynamic layers, but I really enjoy the sound of them across the board.

I'm a "one patch per articulation" guy, so I've made custom patches for the rest of the articulations 
and tweaked them to my heart's content. Works wonderfully.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 24, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It's very light on CPU and RAM, part of the reason I use it so extensively.
> The programming is perfectly satisfactory when it comes to the legato patches, very agile and pleasant sounding transitions. The sustains / legato only have 2 dynamic layers, but I really enjoy the sound of them across the board.
> 
> I'm a "one patch per articulation" guy, so I've made custom patches for the rest of the articulations
> and tweaked them to my heart's content. Works wonderfully.



Darn it... I was hoping that you would give me at least one good reason to pass this one. Thanks again, you've been very helpful.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Johnny Cabs are a thing at least?



Haha yes... and they can't stop yakking, as expected.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Darn it... I was hoping that you would give me at least one good reason to pass this one. Thanks again, you've been very helpful.


I did a quick noodle through the Legato, Sautille and Pizzicato articulations here.

Legato: V1/V2 in octaves, Vla/Celli/Basses tutti.
Sautille: Tutti
Pizzicato: Tutti

This is unquantized, the shorts are ridiculously tight so any lagging
behind that you may hear stems from my poor keyboard skills.
No modwheel action, all of the articulations utilize the softest dynamic layer.

This is using the Outrigger mics, my favourite out of all the microphone positions.
There's a splosh of ValhallaRoom added, the Outriggers are actually quite dry.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/auddict-use-legato-sautille-and-pizzicato-mp3.16618/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Probably because @Parsifal666 hasn't yet arrived


Well, his would be easy:
1. MA 1
2. MA 2
3. MA 3
4. BHCT 
5. Who needs 5?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> How are you liking Fluffy Audio Woodwinds? Have you tried the transposition trick with them?



I love them. I don't bother with that. If I am using two instances of the flute e.g., I just make sure that the MIDI is not identical.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 24, 2018)

bvaughn0402 said:


> @Ashermusic so you choose Fluffy for your Woodwinds? That is tempting and a great price. Do you mostly use it as solo instruments, or do you layer them in some way (they are solo, right?). But you choose that over Hollywood?



When I use a full orchestra, I generally mostly use the Hollywood Orchestra, so I mostly use HOW. But these days I rarely get hired for that, the music tends to be more intimate, so Fluffy Woodwinds (solos) are my main choice.


----------



## Serg Halen (Nov 25, 2018)

Cinematic Strings 2.
Trailer Brass
Cinebrass Pro
Emotional Piano
Rhapsody - orchestral percussion.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 25, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Strings
VSL Woodwinds I
Spitfire Symphonic Brass (possibly soon Cinematic Studio Brass?)
VSL Synchron Percussion
Spitifre Skaila Kanga Harp

Ask me tomorrow for a considerably different lineup.


----------



## Hanu_H (Nov 25, 2018)

If I had to choose only 5, I would go with these:

LASS
Sample Modelling Brass
VSL Woodwinds
CinePerc
Metropolis Ark 1

I think that with a setup like this, I could write almost anything orchestral. If I would have to do hybrid or other than orchestral, I would add Zebra and EZdrummer to the list.

-Hannes


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 25, 2018)

1. Hollywood Brass
2. Berlin Woodwinds Solo Exp 
3. The Orchestra
4. NI Symphony Series Percussion
5. Berlin Strings

It would still be tough to come along with only 5 libs, but this should cover the most important things for my purposes.


----------



## TrondB (Nov 25, 2018)

Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Toolkit
Berlin Brass
Spitfire Woodwinds
Spitfire Labs
Metropolis Ark 2


----------



## Vik (Nov 25, 2018)

I'd have to use six, In random order:
Berlin Strings
Cinematic Studio Strings
Con Moto Cello (and, I guess, soon violin?) 
Strezov Afflatus Strings
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## AR (Nov 25, 2018)

Ark 1
Ark 2
Scoring Synths
Hans Zimmer Piano
Albino Tundra


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 25, 2018)

Is anybody else looking at most of the lists and thinking "nice combo - I could work with that"? Fact is that there are so many high quality libraries out there now. It's like Mozart choosing his wigs in Amadeus; why don't I have three heads?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2018)

1. East West Hollywood Orchestra Diamond
2. VSL
3. Ark
4. Superior Drummer 3
5. u-he Synths

non-sample,

if only 2:

Suhr Classic S Guitar / Fender Jazz Bass (Fralin - passive)

S-Gear, Amplitube 4, Blue Cat Destructor


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm going the low cost /retro route because I don't own any of the really expensive libraries:

1. Cinematic Strings 2
2. Kirk Hunter Concert Brass 2
3. Miroslav Philarmonik (original) for the woodwinds
4. Cinesamples Piano in Blue
4. Soundiron Olympus Choir Elements

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## GtrString (Nov 25, 2018)

1. ProjectSam Symphobia 1
2. ProjectSam Symphobia 2
3. ProjectSam Symphobia Lumina 
4. NI Action Strikes
5. NI Kontakt

Honorable mentions:
Toontrack Superior Drummer 3
Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2
Spectrasonics Keyscape


----------



## S4410 (Nov 25, 2018)

Albion One
VSL Special Edition
Sound Dust Selection
SonicCouture Selection
Pettinhouse guitars

Also Pianoteq 6 - Omnisphere - Reaktor but these are not sample libraries


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 25, 2018)

Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra
Albion One
Cineperc
Cinebrass
Damage

Throw in liberal dashes of Omnisphere and you can cover a lot of ground...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2018)

Hmm. I'm just starting out so I don't have even a percentage of what I've seen in this topic, but I guess for me it'd be something like:

Red Room Audio Palette
Damage
Symphony Series Essentials: Brass, Strings and Woodwinds


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> Hmm. I'm just starting out so I don't have even a percentage of what I've seen in this topic, but I guess for me it'd be something like:
> 
> Red Room Audio Palette
> Damage
> Symphony Series Essentials: Brass, Strings and Woodwinds




you are in an advantageous position to add libraries judiciously from the wealth of experience on vi-c.

you can do a lot with what you have.

welcome! 

it's a great group here, everyone is so willing to help.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> you are in an advantageous position to add libraries judiciously from the wealth of experience on vi-c.
> 
> you can do a lot with what you have.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I really love it here ^^. It's very motivating and I'm learning a lot, even if the last week has been more about learning to navigate the treacherous waters of plugin sales .

I do find myself having come down with this strange infection that makes me want to ignore my budget constraints and just get things like Novo and Forzo, even though I won't be needing anything of the sort for at least the next 6 months. Strange, that. May need to get that looked at.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> Oh yes, I really love it here ^^. It's very motivating and I'm learning a lot, even if the last week has been more about learning to navigate the treacherous waters of plugin sales .
> 
> I do find myself having come down with this strange infection that makes me want to ignore my budget constraints and just get things like Novo and Forzo, even though I won't be needing anything of the sort for at least the next 6 months. Strange, that. May need to get that looked at.



it is a test of will.


----------



## ghandizilla (Nov 25, 2018)

Very different workhorses here, interesting, it does depend a lot on what people produce.

Wouldn't it be nice to have a top-5 orchestra list and a top-5 non-orchestra list?


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It wouldn't really add anything to your palette if you already have Berlin Strings and CSS.
> I utilize USE as a bread and butter library, layering CSSS on top for more expressiveness.
> Auddict USE is a criminally underrated collection of strings samples.


Don't have USE, but they sound stunning... very Eastern European!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2018)

1. Piano - still don't know; so I'll let @chillbot decide as he has every piano vst ever made.
2. Strings - Lass 3.5; v3.0 was great, but you don't know what you're missing if you're missing that .5.
3. N/A
4. N/A (at least until Mike adds a jew's harp to Realibanjo)
5. http://bit.ly/SFIwantitall


----------



## Atarion Music (Nov 25, 2018)

Iconica strings and sections (not sure if that's legal here because of the vast selection)
Cinebrass core
Symphonic choirs platinum
Drums of the deep 2
United strings of Europe


----------



## bill45 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> CSS Strings or Hollywood Strings, depends on which day you ask me
> Hollywood Brass
> Fluffy Audio Woodwinds
> True Strike Percussion
> ...


The Fluffy audio woodwinds sound great,rich


----------



## HelixK (Nov 25, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I did a quick noodle through the Legato, Sautille and Pizzicato articulations here.
> 
> Legato: V1/V2 in octaves, Vla/Celli/Basses tutti.
> Sautille: Tutti
> ...



Thanks for going into the trouble of making this audio, it was very revealing. The shorts are great, you can really hear the bow and that's something I appreciate having on any library. Hard to judge the longs without proper CC1 action but as you said it's just some quick noodling. Thanks again


----------



## Saxer (Nov 25, 2018)

Just realized that I would need different 5 libraries for every new project.


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 25, 2018)

Cinematic Strings 2

Cinewinds

Cinebrass

Apocalypse Percussion

Era II Vocal Codex

and that about covers all I have anyway.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 25, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Just realized that I would need different 5 libraries for every new project.


It might be a fun exercise to randomly pick five VIs and see what you make with them.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> It might be a fun exercise to randomly pick five VIs and see what you make with them.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


This might be a fun exercise for the New Year - randomly pick 5 a month and make something with just the five. 

Probably need to categorize them first. It will be hard to make something with five string libraries


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 25, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> This might be a fun exercise for the New Year - randomly pick 5 a month and make something with just the five.
> 
> Probably need to categorize them first. It will be hard to make something with five string libraries


I’d say there’s plenty you can do with 5 string libraries, as long as they have plenty of articulations and FX


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I’d say there’s plenty you can do with 5 string libraries, as long as they have plenty of articulations and FX


This is true, though I would like some percussion.


----------



## river angler (Nov 26, 2018)

Gerbil said:


> Is anybody else looking at most of the lists and thinking "nice combo - I could work with that"? Fact is that there are so many high quality libraries out there now. It's like Mozart choosing his wigs in Amadeus; why don't I have three heads?



Crazy these days isn't it! we simply have way too much choice! Gone are the days where we had far less choice of tools and had to make the best of their limitations! I think this abundance of choice is the other side of that double edged sword that modern technology sharpens to all us composers detriment!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Nov 26, 2018)

OT Arks 1-3
OT Strings
OT Brass


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2018)

I have not been shy over the years about making known my favorites. Alnd if people read AskAudio.com they will see that I have favorably reviewed libraries by a wide range of developers, almost all of the ones mentioned in this thread with a couple of exceptions.

But the simple truth is that if you took away from me all the ones I prefer and gave me some of the others, these days they all are so highly decent and yet still not as joyful to work with as real musicians, it would not make a big difference to me. I would simply choose the patches and instruments from among them I was given, make it sound in a way I kind of like and think that my client will like, and move on to the next one.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2018)

Here goes:

1) Ivory II American Concert D. Still my all time favourite, and run through Spaces reverb is the most magical piano)
2). Omnisphere 2. 
3). Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra.
4). Metropolis Ark I
5). Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.

That would keep me occupied on my desert island....


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 27, 2018)

Very interesting thread. Usually it's about specific sample libraries and most people (myself included) are raving on about them, but here we show what we really use. For example, 39 lists so far, and 
- CSS is mentioned 3 times
- CS2 4 times
- SCS 8 times

In threads here, CSS usually gets the same amount or even more love than SCS, and definitely more than CS2. Could be lots of reasons, e.g. the vast selection of articulations in SCS.

Less surprising that multi-libraries are popular, Ark 1 gets 8 votes so far.

My five:
- Albion Tundra
- Hollywood Brass
- Berlin Woodwinds
- Cinematic studio piano
- SCS


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2018)

Don't fall into the trap of thinking that this forum is a microcosm of the sample user universe. I can tell you that I learned first hand while working part-time for EastWest for six years that it definitely isn't.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 27, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Don't fall into the trap of thinking that this forum is a microcosm of the sample user universe. I can tell you that I learned first hand while working part-time for EastWest for six years that it definitely isn't.



Wait, are you saying that...no...are there actually people out there just using there libraries instead of talking about them in here?? I don't believe it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2018)

erikradbo said:


> Wait, are you saying that...no...are there actually people out there just using there libraries instead of talking about them in here?? I don't believe it.



Yes, there are. And also, amazingly, what is popular/unpopular out there is not always the same as what is popular/unpopular here.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 27, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, there are. And also, amazingly, what is popular/unpopular out there is not always the same as what is popular/unpopular here.



So where do you go to get the opinions from "out there"?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2018)

erikradbo said:


> So where do you go to get the opinions from "out there"?



As EW's Online Coordinator I was active on a ton of forums, Facebook, and got lots of PMs. Also, direct conversations with developers about how and where their products were selling.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 27, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Embertone Walker D


Has the Embertone replaced your Chocolates?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2018)

chapbot said:


> Has the Embertone replaced your Chocolates?



The Steinway, yes, but I still like the Chocolate Audio C7 for some stuff.


----------



## noises on (Nov 27, 2018)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Emotional Cello/Violin
Olafar Arnalds EVO
Piano in Blue
Omnisphere

Plus my 1994 yamaha vl1...should be mentioned although if falls outside the definition.


----------



## tim727 (Nov 29, 2018)

ERA II: Medieval Legends, Ark 1, CSS, PianoTeq, Vocal Codex ... and if I can cheat and pick a sixth I'd definitely go with Ark 3 as I need my perc


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It wouldn't really add anything to your palette if you already have Berlin Strings and CSS.
> I utilize USE as a bread and butter library, layering CSSS on top for more expressiveness.
> Auddict USE is a criminally underrated collection of strings samples.



sorry i passed on the AUSE deal.


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 29, 2018)

Embertone Walker 1955
Cinematic Studio Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Omnisphere
Berlin Woodwinds


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Probably because @Parsifal666 hasn't yet arrived



BHCT is a GOTTA have! I use patches from that library on all kinds of mockups, from shockingly creepy to lovely. 

I know, I know, none of you would ever have guessed it's my favorite sample library lol. But I must say Met Ark 2 (and 1, now that I have them both) are speeding right up the charts, though. I am ridiculously happy with both.

For synths Nave, Wavemapper/'generator, Zebra/HZ, Diva, and XILS IV are my defaults.


----------



## Øivind (Nov 29, 2018)

Omnisphere
Albion One
SM Brass
AM Strings
AM Woods


----------



## ism (Nov 29, 2018)

I think I could survive on a dessert island, at least for a little while, with only these:


Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds 
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions (*)
Spitfire Solo Strings 
Tundra
Bohemian Cello 




* not going to *any* desert island without this one especially


----------



## Apostate (Apr 22, 2019)

OT Ark I and II, EW Hollywood Strings, Chris Hein Woodwinds, Chris Hein Solo Violin.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 22, 2019)

*Tundra
Cinematic Strings 2
Noire Piano
Omnisphere 2*

Above 4 came to me quite quickly... the 5th choice is hard though. OA Chamber Evos, British Drama Toolkit, Intimate Textures and Rhythms, Arturia V6 are all contenders but I'd probably go for...

*Evolution Songwriter Steel String Guitar,* as it's jaw droppingly good and incredibly versatile. It can strum, pick and lead - solo and sit beautifully in a complicated mix. And you can't beat the sound of a lovely acoustic guitar!


----------



## Tice (Apr 22, 2019)

Strings: Appassionata by VSL
Woodwinds: Woodwinds by VSL
Brass: Symphonic Brass by Spitfire
Percussion: Stormdrum 3 by EastWest
Guitar: the Super Jumbo by AmpleSound.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Apr 22, 2019)

My five, at least for the vast majority of my scores, would be:

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Ólafur Chamber Evos 
OT Ark 1 (esp. for big drums and brass) 
A toss up between the Embertone Walker Steinway and the Spitfire Ólafur Felt Piano 
Omnisphere (counting this as one library, heh  )


----------



## StillLife (Apr 22, 2019)

Keys: Keyscape (I don't have it in real life BECAUSE in real life I am allowed more than 5 libraries, so I have piano's and EP's/synths in abundance. But if I could really have only one Keys-library, I think it would be foolish not to take keyscape, for its sheer count of keys - it's almost cheating). If I am only allowed to choose from the libs I do have, I think I will take Soniccouture's The Canterbury Suitcase with me.
Drums: Superior Drummer 3. Who could ever need more?
Strings: Spitfire Chamber Strings (pro). I have the core version, but would have plenty of time on my island to experiment with all the different mic positions the pro version offers.
Bass: Modwheel's The Lowdown has so many options for letting the air move and the sand rumble. You could problaby make an album with this one alone.
Extra: Spitfire's Sounddust Volume 2. This excellent collection of 5 Sounddust Libraries gives me a loopbased, Mellotronish thingy (Flutter Dust), a quircky piano lib to spice up Keyscape (Ships Piano), a quircky drum/groove lib to spice up SD3 (OddHop), a unique guitar based interument (Pendleonium) and a library no-one at a desert island should live without, due to its name at least: Infundibulum, which is indeed an infinite sonic playground. 

Where can I buy my ticket?


----------



## rottoy (Apr 22, 2019)

Strings: Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Winds: CineWinds Core
Brass: CineBrass Pro
Percussion: True Strike
Piano: CinePiano or Embertone 1955 Walker Concert D


----------



## Nyran (Apr 22, 2019)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Sample Modeling Brass
Berlin WW
True strike
SWAM solo strings


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 22, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Brass
Uhe-Dive
Embertone Steinway D
Spitfire Chamber Strings (I actually don't own it, but am confident it would suit my needs)

Don't have dream winds or percussion yet. :(


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 22, 2019)

CSS 
CSSS
CSSSS
CSSSSS
CSSSSSS


----------



## CT (Apr 22, 2019)

I wish my earlier post here were still true. I have no idea what I want/need lately. Musical growing pains....


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 23, 2019)

MA 1
MA 2
CSS
Albion One
Kontakt Factory Library


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 25, 2019)

London philharmonic orchestra


----------



## kessel (Apr 25, 2019)

merlinhimself said:


> I'm trying to get an understanding for Strings, Brass, Winds, Choir, and Perc. But if you have any "honorable mentions" as far as softsynths or other non orchestral libraries that you use a ton, please share.



I think this depends a lot on the kind of music you are working on, it's not the same if you write cinematic or pop or funky songs.

But to answer your question and regarding that I'm a Japan freak I'll try to name what my generic "goto" libraries are:

- Strings: for general string sounds *LA Scoring Strings*
- Brass: I don't really use any
- Choir: well, I don't use any either but I hope I can use *Vocaloid* in some special way soon, it's one of the few vocal libraries that could fit what I'm doing
- Percussion: *Taiko Creator* and *FXPansion BFD3*

And as I only chose 4 libraries so far I would add the *Sonica Instruments* Libraries (*Koto, Shamisen *and* Shakuhachi*) to the list, which are also very specific for what I need.

If I could add a sixth one I would also add some synth like maybe *Serum, Parsec2, Resonans*... one that is versatile enough for me to get lots of sounds I couldn't achieve by using the libraries above.


----------



## Craig Allen (Dec 2, 2019)

Newby at this, but this is what I've gotten excited enough about to invest in:

- CSS
- EW Hollywood Brass & Strings
- 8Dio Claire Woodwind Bundle (just fell in love with this. Thanks so the earlier rec!)
- Albion One
- Vienna SE 1 (Synchron player)


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 2, 2019)

Slightly more than five but covers the workhorse of my orchestral palette:

Strings: LASS
Woodwind: OT Berlin WW
Brass: Cinebrass (high)/Spitfire Orchestral Brass (low)
Perc: The original EWQLSO
Choir: OT MA1
Plus:

Piano: Emotional Piano or OT Orchestral Grand
Harp: Sonokinetic Arpeggio
Honorable mentions: Sonokinetic Phrase Libraries, Cinestrings runs


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 2, 2019)

Does pianobook count as one big library? 
Ok then. Nowadays I'd go with:
Pianobook
Tundra
BDT
Perc+
And EWQLSOG for everything else, or maybe Albion One, not sure


----------



## ThomasNL (Dec 2, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> CSS
> CSSS
> CSSSS
> CSSSSS
> CSSSSSS


The only correct answer


----------



## KallumS (Dec 2, 2019)

Metropolis Ark 1-4
PercX or Lacrimosa

Easy


----------



## Ben H (Dec 2, 2019)

Samplemodeling Brass
Samplemodeling Strings
Audio Modeling Woodwinds
ISW Ventus Ethnic Winds

+ Omnisphere with copious additional 3rd party banks


----------



## AdrianLeverkühn (Dec 2, 2019)

NI Symphony Series String Ensamble (I know... I know is not that good but I've got so used to it and I can't live without the AutoDivisi)
Spitfire Studio Brass Pro
Spitfire Studio WW Pro
u-he Zebra

Honorable Mention 8dio Prepared Grand


----------



## river angler (Dec 2, 2019)

If the OP is referring to core orchestral libraries ...

Having originally prepared a budget of over £2000 intended to purchase an "all singing all dancing" collection of orchestral libraries in last years sales I was mighty pleased to find that the bundle £349 deal I got on Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire Series was and still is ample for professional orchestral work. As far as core orchestral instruments are concerned I haven't even thought about looking at anything in the sales this time round!

Yes! there are those that argue it is too ensembles based to be regarded anything more than a "sketching library". Indeed who could argue with that especially when its designer even marketed it as such! But I think Orchestral Tools outdid themselves with this one! The fact is that the way the various sections have been offered is 99 times out of 100 merely what we end up gluing together with larger libraries! Also I think the variety of what it does offer in terms of instruments and their articulations is often overlooked. It's a surprisingly versatile, intuitive and superb sounding library series that literally lives up to its name! An absolute gem that is always a joy to work with!

As I've said before: the more I read about the hoards of libraries some people here keep buying it always reminds me of the angler walking into a fishing tackle shop: there's more kit in that Aladins cave to catch anglers than fish!

How many sample libraries do you really need to create great music?...!

So! for anything requiring core orchestral instrumentation and outright classical composition I only need two!

Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 & 2


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 3, 2019)

So, I'm trying to decide what percussion library to buy so I scanned this thread whilst watching Arsenal having (another) mediocre game. Didn't get that much guidance percussion wise, but here are the top mentions overall.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 3, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> So, I'm trying to decide what percussion library to buy so I scanned this thread whilst watching Arsenal having (another) mediocre game. Didn't get that much guidance percussion wise, but here are the top mentions overall.



Go team Orchestral Tools!


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 3, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Go team Orchestral Tools!



OT and SA has a clear edge here. Could be because lots of people have those libraries but nevertheless a statement.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 4, 2019)

Galaxy Instruments (NI) Noire
Spitfire Audio LABS (count as one because they are all available from the same interface)
Spitfire Audio Solo Strings
Spitfire Audio Alev Lenz 3
Spitfire Audio Oliver Patrice Weder - OPW
Spitfire Audio Tundra
Spitfire Audio Aperture

Yeah, I know, that's seven, but they are the only libraries I own and use. And I only have one more on my "wish list," Eric Whitacre Choir.


I don't really do libraries...


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

Ethera Series
VSL Synchron Series
Hollywood Brass
Apocalypse Percussion
Musical Sampling String Librarys


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2019)

My own stuff


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 4, 2019)

"If you could only use 5 sample libraries?"

I'm sorry, all my libraries contain more than 5 samples... 



Joke aside, I tried to make a list but couldn't chose only 5... sorry.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 4, 2019)

There are songs where I use five sample libraries / plugin instruments only. But on other songs I use different five. Doesn't make sense to me to make variations of the same thing again and again.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 4, 2019)

Saxer said:


> There are songs where I use five sample libraries / plugin instruments only. But on other songs I use different five. Doesn't make sense to me to make variations of the same thing again and again.



Indeed when I am creating music for media it is usually very different musically from the pop songs I create, so my five would be very different.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 5, 2019)

Spitfire Audio Tundra
Spitfire Audio BBCSO
OrangeTreeSamples Evolution
Soundiron Voices of Gaia
Embertone Joshua Bell


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 5, 2019)

SCS Pro
OT Inspire 1
OT Time Macro
SA Albion 1
NI Noire


----------



## CT (Dec 5, 2019)

BBCSO
Eric Whitacre Choir
Piano In Blue
Union Chapel Organ/Symphonic Organ
Zebra


----------



## Banquet (Dec 5, 2019)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Tundra
Olafur Arnolds Chamber Evos
Omnisphere
Noire


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 7, 2020)

Pretty late but at least from someone who actually lives on a remote island ....

Albion One
EW Brass
my own percussion collection (Kontakt instruments)
Sonokinetic Tuttivox
Miroslav 2 ('old' but some instruments are still perfectly useable)

+ some trusty synths (Reaktor, Synthmaster 2, AAS Modeling Collection, The Mangle/Padshop 2, Iris 2, ...)
PS: I've been using more and more of the Spitfire LABS instruments lately and would miss them dearly


----------



## Akarin (Jan 7, 2020)

Spitfire Studio Strings
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds
NI The Grandeur
HZ Percussion
CS2


----------



## JJHLH (Jan 7, 2020)

Spitfire BBCSO
Spitfire BHCT
VSL Synchron Bösendorfer Upright
VSL Synchron Blüthner 1895
Garritan CFX


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 8, 2020)

1. Native Instruments - Noire
2. Native Instruments - Kontakt Factory Library + Play series (I hope this qualifies here)
3. Spitfire Audio - Albion
4. Spitfire Audio - Tundra
5. Spitfire Audio - Chamber Evolutions (I don't have this yet, but it would likely be here if I did)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 8, 2020)

Plot twist, I would voluntary move on a lonely remote desert island in return of a couple of libraries some people mention here


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 8, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ...
> 2. Native Instruments - Kontakt Factory Library + Play series (I hope this qualifies here)
> ...


No idea if the KFL qualifies here (why not?), but it's definetely a "nice to have" collection in my book. Just yesterday I've used the Turkish Ney from the world instruments folder in another track and was pretty happy with the result.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 8, 2020)

Metropolis Ark 1
Forzo
Novo
Tundra
Photosynthesis (See what I did there?  - This thing has become indispensable)


I have enough synths and know a few intimately so I can cover that angle myself
And play guitar/bass, drums and percussion and can cover that angle myself as well.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 12, 2020)

At the moment my picks would be:

• BBCSO
• London Contemporary Orchestra Textures
• Albion One
• British Drama Toolkit
• And I guess NI Alicia's Keys over NI The Grandeur because I'd probably need a piano, I find Alicia's Keys to be way more malleable and nice sounding in a mix — or maybe LABS Piano?

I also hope I would be able to carry my Rhodes Mark I over to said island, because it's like as heavy as a (big) car :-D


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 16, 2021)

1,5 years later, you people still stand by your choices?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 16, 2021)

Slight change:

EastWest HOOPUS
Spitfire Audio BBCSO Pro
OrangeTreeSamples Evolution
Soundiron Voices of Gaia
Embertone Joshua Bell

(Hollywood Opus really is something)


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 16, 2021)

CSW
CSB
CSS
True Strike 1
Swing More


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 16, 2021)

BBCS0 - great all-round orchestral library
Metropolis Ark 1 - for the epic loud stuff
Tundra - for the epic quiet stuff
Harmonic Subtones 'Emotional' Series Solo Strings - my current favourite solo strings
Insolidus Choir - for the soul


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 16, 2021)

*Spitfire Chamber Strings* - Incredibly comprehensive, agile, sounds great, hard to go wrong with it.
*Evolution Steel Strings* - I use acoustic guitar a lot, and this is a beautifully-recorded one with both fingered and picked modes, so I reach for it often.
*Shreddage 3 Jupiter* - A great electric guitar with tons of features and articulations, useful for anything from chunky riffing to melodies to softer rhythm parts.
*Albion One* - To cover the rest of the orchestra in broad strokes, plus the percussion and hybrid material. Not one that I'd usually consider a top pick for any of its individual parts, but it covers a lot of ground.
*Walker 1955 Steinway* - The only sampled instrument in my small default template, I use it a lot for sketching ideas and it frequently makes its way into the finished product.

Things I would miss dearly:
_*Adagitatothology*_ - The Adagio/Agitato/Anthology family makes a great "lyrical" companion to SCS.
*Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions* - Another great companion for SCS, with some of the most consistently useful textural strings I own.
*Claire Woodwinds* - I write a lot of solo woodwind parts that Claire is a perfect match for.
*Evolution Mandolin* - I always find myself reaching for this one for melodies with a twinge of melancholy.
*GetGood Drums Modern & Massive *- Rock drums that sound amazing out-of-the-box.

edit: Also, um, a bass guitar of any sort!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 16, 2021)

Two Changes. I'm done with Eastwest and I finally didn't buy Pianoteq 6 and I'm ok with it so here it is now:

CH Hein Orchestra Complete
VSL SE +
Hollywood Orchestra Gold X - Replaced by Damage (I know, apples and oranges)
UVI Falcon
Pianoteq 6 Pro (cheating a little there since I don't have it yet but I demoed it extensively and it would be perfect as one-does-it-all piano library) - Replaced by Embertone Walker 1955 D
​


----------



## Fleer (Aug 16, 2021)

Of course Pianoteq. Always. But it’s not a sampled library, which of course is why it’s so playable.


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 16, 2021)

SCS
CSW
CSB
SP
Damage


----------



## Akarin (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd probably add Berlin Strings.


----------



## Larbguy (Aug 16, 2021)

Ark 1
Damage 2
Landforms
Jade Ethnic Orchestra
Noir Piano


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 16, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> MA 1
> MA 2
> CSS
> Albion One
> Kontakt Factory Library


I disagree with my past self

BBCSO
MA1
MA2
Damage (one or two)
NI Noire

Even though it's hard to leave the CSS libraries out, which I like a lot...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 16, 2021)

8Dio 1985 Passionate Piano
Spitfire Audio BHCT
Xsample AIL Complete Woodwinds
Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings
ROLI Equator 2 *)

*) synth pick will likely change every hour
(contenders: Falcon / MSoundFactory / Hive / Voltage Modular / …)


----------



## muk (Aug 16, 2021)

muk said:


> VSL Woodwinds
> Hollywood Brass
> Light & Sound Chamber Strings
> Hollywood Percussion
> Garritan CFX


Changed quite a bit here:

Spitfire BBCSO
VSL Woodwinds
Light & Sound Chamber Strings
Cinematic Studio Brass
Garritan CFX


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 16, 2021)

Only need 1: Garritan orchestra that comes with Finale. It is, after all, a Magnificent Inspired Digital Instrument.


----------



## confusedsheep (Aug 16, 2021)

Interesting... in order to keep everything managable on a laptop i would go for the following:

1. Kirk Hunters Virtuoso Ensembles (for general orchestral underscoring)
2. Versilian Studios Chamber Orchestra 2 (for single instruments, especially woodwinds and the included percussion)
3. Versilian Studios Music Makers Vol 1 (beautiful stringed instruments)
4. Spitfire British Drama Toolkit (orchestral textures)
5. Vir2 World Impact Global Percussion (for all the ethnic percussion needs that might arise)

small is beautiful


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 16, 2021)

5 ehh ... well ... from owned its hard but here goes 1. Cremona Quartet ... 2. Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel Guitar ... 3. Ample Sounds Les Paul ... 4. Century Strings ... 5. Arturia V Collection


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 16, 2021)

Changed somewhat here as well:

BBCSO Pro
Vista
Abbey Road One Foundations
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Century Brass


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Aug 16, 2021)

I did not contribute to this thread before, but here are my top 5 (in random order):

Noire
CinePerc
BWW
CineBrass Core
Jaeger (mostly because I don't have a go-to string library yet and I often use the strings from Jaeger)


----------



## robgb (Aug 16, 2021)

Hmm. Why would I limit myself?


----------



## agon (Aug 16, 2021)

Akarin said:


> I'd probably add Berlin Strings.


No Vienna ?


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 16, 2021)

BBCSO Pro
CSS (might be replaced with TSS)
Berlin Soloists 1+2
CineBrass
CinePerc


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 16, 2021)

Jaeger
Areia
Orchestral Essentials 1
Orchestral Essentials 2
Omnisphere


----------



## pcarrilho (Aug 16, 2021)

EW Hollywood Brass
VSL Woodwinds
Symphobia 1
Orchestral Essentials 2
NEXUS 3


----------



## zwhita (Aug 16, 2021)

Gigapiano
Miroslav Vitous String Ensemble
Dan Dean Solo Woodwinds
Kirk Hunter Diamond
Distorted Reality 2

j/k

I'd get rid of all of them and just do analogue synths if it came to bare essentials. No temptation to impose any constraints for realism.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Aug 16, 2021)

Spitfire BBC SO Pro
Spitfire AROOF
Cinesamples Tina Guo vol 1
Strezov Choir Essentials
Heavyocity Damage 2

If it was purchases I would get then
Komplete 13 Ultimate would be listed instead of Damage 2.


----------



## mscp (Aug 16, 2021)

5 libraries in total for what kind of music?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 16, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> 5 libraries in total for what kind of music?


Folktronica


----------



## Fleer (Aug 16, 2021)

Wait … what?


----------



## mscp (Aug 16, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Folktronica


Just record yourself singing. Use auto-tune. done.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 16, 2021)

Original post:

_I'm going the low cost /retro route because I don't own any of the really expensive libraries:

1. Cinematic Strings 2
2. Kirk Hunter Concert Brass 2
3. Miroslav Philarmonik (original) for the woodwinds
4. Cinesamples Piano in Blue
4. Soundiron Olympus Choir Elements

-Scarlet Jerry_

New list

1. BBCSO
2. Century Brass
3. Piano in Blue
4. Insolidus
5. Spitfire Solo Strings


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 16, 2021)

I think Phil81 makes a good point, and that Tim aptly defines the nebulous pitfall(s) inherent with the ill-defined musical genre parameters per the the OP's rigid demands. Thusly, and with aristocratic British accent, I suggest we limit said parameters to cover said genres (following the non-satanic principals of KISS, I have kept said genres to a single word):

Neoclassicalatinewagedmotownationalanthemartinetesymphonicountryodelingangstacappelleacidrockabukindieurotrancelevatoreggaepicreoleasylisteninghettoperarabesquetc…


----------



## Fleer (Aug 16, 2021)

Well said.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Aug 16, 2021)

robgb said:


> Hmm. Why would I limit myself?


Maybe for having a mobile setup on a laptop without carrying around SSD's? I am on extended vocation, and I have with me:

- BBCSO Core
- ABO
- Infinite Brass
- Infinite Woodwinds
- Albion NEO (mostly because I brought it during this sale, and I want to learn it).


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 16, 2021)

Henu said:


> To quote a certain band, "I still haven't found what I'm looking for".


Oh, you too?


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 16, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> I think Phil81 makes a good point, and that Tim aptly defines the nebulous pitfall(s) inherent with the ill-defined musical genre parameters per the the OP's rigid demands. Thusly, and with aristocratic British accent, I suggest we limit said parameters to cover said genres (following the non-satanic principals of KISS, I have kept said genres to a single word):
> 
> Neoclassicalatinewagedmotownationalanthemartinetesymphonicountryodelingangstacappelleacidrockabukindieurotrancelevatoreggaepicreoleasylisteninghettoperarabesquetc…


Yodeling, lol! I really like hearing it but never would have thought of it.

You left out ragtime.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 17, 2021)

I need to answer the OP's original question because it tells me what I would do if I could start over and save thirty grand... The list appears below but it took me 15-20 minutes to think it out and it changed 3 times:

*This covers the bases (OK, BB is the one indulgent redundant library):*
BBCSO Pro
Garritan CFX
EWHC
Albion One (one-stop shop for filling in the cracks)
Berlin Brass + Mutes (C'mon, they should have been included!)

*I can't believe I left out these go-to's:*
AROOF - a VERY hard one because I love the room
Berlin Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro (UGH! This is the biggest regret)
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Pro
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds Pro


----------



## StillLife (Aug 17, 2021)

StillLife said:


> Keys: Keyscape (I don't have it in real life BECAUSE in real life I am allowed more than 5 libraries, so I have piano's and EP's/synths in abundance. But if I could really have only one Keys-library, I think it would be foolish not to take keyscape, for its sheer count of keys - it's almost cheating). If I am only allowed to choose from the libs I do have, I think I will take Soniccouture's The Canterbury Suitcase with me.
> Drums: Superior Drummer 3. Who could ever need more?
> Strings: Spitfire Chamber Strings (pro). I have the core version, but would have plenty of time on my island to experiment with all the different mic positions the pro version offers.
> Bass: Modwheel's The Lowdown has so many options for letting the air move and the sand rumble. You could problaby make an album with this one alone.
> ...


I wouldn’t change much. Superior Drummer 3 is a no-brainer, and I will take each sdx with it, thank you. The Lowdown, check. I‘ll try to sneak in both of Spitfire’s Sounddust volumes this time, as volume 1 gives me that lovely organ. Keyscape: still do not own it, but if we are only allowed sample libs, I take it. Otherwise: full Pianoteq 7. Spitfire Chamber Strings I’ll switch for VSL Elite Strings.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 17, 2021)

Berlin woods legacy
Berlin woods expansion(additional)
JXL brass
Berlin Percussion
Berlin Strings

Generic I know


----------



## davidson (Aug 17, 2021)

Are we including synths? I'll just assume we are;

Ark 1
Solstice
Damage 2
Omnisphere
Repro


----------



## from_theashes (Aug 17, 2021)

Spitfire Studio Strings Pro
Spitfire British Drama Toolkit
EW Hollywood Brass 
Damage 2
Arturia Pigments 3

once I purchase Albion Neo it will replace BDT in that list.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 17, 2021)

For Traditional:
BBC Pro
AROF
MSS
Joshua Bell Violin 
Chris Hein Cello

For Textural/experimental:
Albion Tundra
Albion Solstice
Felt Instruments Blisko Strings
Symphonic Motions
Hammers

Hybrid/Final Answer?????:
BBC Pro 
Junkie XL Brass
MSS
Albion Solstice
BHCT


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> *Spitfire Chamber Strings* - Incredibly comprehensive, agile, sounds great, hard to go wrong with it.
> *Evolution Steel Strings* - I use acoustic guitar a lot, and this is a beautifully-recorded one with both fingered and picked modes, so I reach for it often.
> *Shreddage 3 Jupiter* - A great electric guitar with tons of features and articulations, useful for anything from chunky riffing to melodies to softer rhythm parts.
> *Albion One* - To cover the rest of the orchestra in broad strokes, plus the percussion and hybrid material. Not one that I'd usually consider a top pick for any of its individual parts, but it covers a lot of ground.
> ...


Do You use the SCS Pro? I think you get some bigger sections with the Pro version, right? Or maybe that’s the SStS Pro?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 20, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Do You use the SCS Pro? I think you get some bigger sections with the Pro version, right? Or maybe that’s the SStS Pro?


I don't have SCS Pro. The difference is mic positions and Jake Jackson mixes, there are no different section sizes.


----------



## from_theashes (Aug 20, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Do You use the SCS Pro? I think you get some bigger sections with the Pro version, right? Or maybe that’s the SStS Pro?


That is SStS Pro. And I highly recommend them (in the Pro version!)^^


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Aug 20, 2021)

Spitfire BBCSO Pro (yes, really)
VSL Synchron brass
VSL Synchron-ized WW
Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
Acousticsamples Kawai-EX Pro (bet you didn't see that one coming, now did you?)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Acousticsamples Kawai-EX Pro (bet you didn't see that one coming, now did you?)


I sure didn’t. But I like it.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Aug 20, 2021)

CSS
CSSS
OT Time Macro
OT Time Micro
NI Noire

(But if I could sneak in a 6th SFA OACE)


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Aug 20, 2021)

And for libraries that I don’t own:

I guess BBCSO Pro (to cover all orchestra bases)
S+A Cycles
S+A Landforms
NI Piano Colours 
Omnisphere 2


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> That is SStS Pro. And I highly recommend them (in the Pro version!)^^


I don’t have the Strings, not even Normal version but yes, the entire SStO is on my list.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I don't have SCS Pro. The difference is mic positions and Jake Jackson mixes, there are no different section sizes.


Ok thanks @Sarah Mancuso ! So it has the Tree Mic, I think but well, although if there’s no Close Mic, I can actually manage it but Tree is quite a perfect mic for a perfect sound.


----------



## CharlieCee (Aug 20, 2021)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Cinematic Studio Strings
Berlin Woodwinds
Cinesamples CineBrass Core
Omnishpere 2

But then.... I'd have to cheat by adding everything by Heavyocity!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 17, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Spitfire BBCSO Pro (yes, really)
> VSL Synchron brass
> VSL Synchron-ized WW
> Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
> Acousticsamples Kawai-EX Pro (bet you didn't see that one coming, now did you?)


Okay, since this post a lot has changed for me and this list won't do.

Now, it would be:
VSL Synchron-ized Dimension Brass
VSL Brass II
VSL Synchron-ized Dimension Strings
VSL Synchron-ized WW
Teletone Audio Golden Age Grand

And skip PERC.


----------



## river angler (Feb 17, 2022)

merlinhimself said:


> ...for Strings, Brass, Winds, Choir, and Perc. ...but theres more to how it sounds such as how one may be more flexible to program etc.


For orchestral I actually wouldn't need five!...

1. Chris Hein Orchestra Complete. All solo/ensemble strings/woods or brass sound emotively real in as beautiful, majestic or bombastic a style you wish thanks to its vast array of articulations and their supreme customisable parameters to blend musically and inspiringly within any production wether straight orchestral or hybrid/film. Also all sustains CAN be controlled via key velocity! Hoorah! something which is a bane I have with Spitfire and many other developers who often omit this natural way to play in initial dynamics on sustained articulations with your hands spontaneously as you compose! With Chris Hein you can actually use velocity and CC control together! Far too many options to mention here including his unique "Note head" feature and superb customisable legato/vibrato! All samples recorded absolutely bone dry (with phase alignment) so you can choose wether to utilise the vast array of impulse responses and convolution ambience/reverbs on board or add your own.

2. Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 for its irreplaceable flautando strings and women & children choir only! (stopped using the rest of the library once I started using Chris Hein! In fact I do have Inspire series 1 too but it rarely gets used!)

3. Cinesamples CinePerc : comprehensive orchestral percussion period! with great options for sonic blending.

I have yet to purchase a dedicated choir library as I just haven't been convinced by any of them over the years hence I tend to use the smattering of choral samples offered amidst other orchestral libraries like orchestral Tools Tallinn or their Time Micro/Macro series.

Regarding synth/hybrid/sound design I do own a few from Sample Logic/Audiofier and Native Instruments which are all fantastic for coming up with your own sounds if only because they all feature "randomisation". However I think there's way too many developers trying to sell this type of sonic pallet a lot of which can be created by harnessing some of the vast array of audio effects all of us have in our respective DAWS! I often discover great results throwing effects at some of my own field recordings and hardware synths as source samples whenever I'm asked to create a sound design flavour. Needless to say If I do use any of these types of libraries I NEVER use factory presets! I think when Kontakt 6 added sample import capability at least one can now import ones own samples into the likes of libraries like Straylight.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Feb 17, 2022)

I realized that for some reason the more exotic choices someone lists here the more I assume they are great at writing lol


----------



## river angler (Feb 17, 2022)

thevisi0nary said:


> I realized that for some reason the more exotic choices someone lists here the more I assume they are great at writing lol


...there's more VST's out there to pick your pockets than actually help you create great music!


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

river angler said:


> For orchestral I actually wouldn't need five!...
> 
> 1. Chris Hein Orchestra Complete.


I feel like this one is a cheat haha. Like picking Synchron Package, or even the Spitfire Everything "library". 

Synchron-ized Woodwinds
Synchron-ized Dimension Brass
Synchron Strings Pro?
Synchron CFX?
Berlin Strings?

Synchron-ized Woodwinds and Synchron-ized Dimension Brass (with MIR Pro) are MVPs for sure. For example I just picked up MIR RoomPack 5 – Pernegg Monastery (gothic church) and it's like having new WW and Brass libraries! Love em. The rest of the spots are more mercurial for me.


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 17, 2022)

Why not Dimension Brass over Synchron-ized DB?


----------



## river angler (Feb 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I feel like this one is a cheat haha. Like picking Synchron Package, or even the Spitfire Everything "library".
> 
> Synchron-ized Woodwinds
> Synchron-ized Dimension Brass
> ...


Cheating! lol!.. well not really as the OP mentions 5 instruments of which Chris Hein's Orchestra Complete covers three of them! The fact is that the top tier orchestral libraries from any developer are dedicated to the whole orchestra with equal versatility within each instrument category and if you want that versatility you have no choice but to acquire each one or all of them in a bundle package.

At the time I realised I needed more versatility than the Inspire series offers I could have purchased the whole of OT's main Berlin orchestra but actually chose Chris Hein instead and am mighty glad I did as it offers so much more flexibility than Berlin or any other developers top draw product! Similarly I got Cineperc to fulfil this versatility in the percussion dpt. 

I have no idea where the OP is at regarding what he does with his music but if I was looking for a decent repertoire of quality orchestral instruments on a budget I would say between them Orchestral Tools Inspire series 1 & 2 cover a lot of ground for the 5 main orchestral instruments the OP is asking about with a great sonic... and that's just 2 libraries! 

Having said that if the OP is seeking tools for comprehensive orchestration he will need to invest in something more versatile at least on the articulation front.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Why not Dimension Brass over Synchron-ized DB?


I like the Synchron Player. Also the Syz libraries are nice that they come ready to use with the Synchron stage IRs built-in (but easy to turn it off for use in MIR Pro).


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 17, 2022)

river angler said:


> Cheating! lol!.. well not really...


Mmmmm hmmmmm...

OK Then I change mine to:

1) Synchron Package
2) Synchron-ized Package
3) Spitfire Everything
4) Berlin Mains bundle 
5) Infinite Wind Ensemble


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 17, 2022)

Flatulus
Catmosphere
Sew What - The sounds of sewing
Elvish Choir
Hans Zimmer Strings


----------



## CT (Feb 17, 2022)

Can't reduce it to five anymore. I guess that's a good sign, since I used to be able to mainly due to how crappy most stuff was, not because of how focused my needs were.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 17, 2022)

Procrastinating more than composing, but my favorite libraries, both sound-wise and for useability, are:
*
- Spitfire Symphonic Strings Pro

- Berlin Woodwinds Revive*

Not sure about the remaining 3 libraries ‘cause I haven’t even begun using much of what I own tbh


----------



## daviddln (Feb 18, 2022)

- BBCSO Pro
- Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
- Keyscape
- Omnisphere
- Metropolis Ark 2


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 18, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire Studio Strings Pro
> Spitfire British Drama Toolkit
> EW Hollywood Brass
> Damage 2
> ...


Well… things change^^

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Albion Neo
Hollywood Orchestra Opus
Damage 2
Arturia Pigments

Honorable mention:
Albion Solstice
Arturia Jup-8


----------



## river angler (Feb 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Mmmmm hmmmmm...
> 
> OK Then I change mine to:
> 
> ...


= Chris Hein Orchestra Complete + CinePerc!


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 18, 2022)

river angler said:


> = Chris Hein Orchestra Complete + CinePerc!


lol we all got opinions


----------



## RSK (Feb 18, 2022)

If I had to choose right now it would be:

SSO Complete
Spitfire Solo Strings
Albion One
The Grandeur
Ominsphere

Once VSL has moved to iLok and upgraded the Synchron Player to be AS native, that list will change. I'm already getting great results from the Synchron libraries and absolutely love the sound, and the Synchron Player is the best tool available.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 18, 2022)

LASS
Symphobia
CineBrass
Cinematic Studio Winds
HZ Percussions or Stormdrum 2

That's it. 

I mainly work with these libraries. Symphobia, which is an all in one library with some solo instruments, allows to tweak how the other libraries can sound. They can sound either romantic and subtle (Jerry Goldsmith, Joe Hisaishi) or be blasting (Hans Zimmer). The only thing lacking here are Solo Strings instruments because LASS 1st chairs are horrendous.


----------



## ned3000 (Feb 18, 2022)

CSW, EWHB, Spitfire Perc., SSS, Cineharps.

honorable mentions:
SCS, CSS, CSB.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 18, 2022)

Five Sample libraries might be ok... for a single song.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Five Sample libraries might be ok... for a single song.


I have 5 brass libraries I consider essential. Don’t make me count string libraries I consider essential


----------



## Markrs (Feb 18, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Flatulus
> Catmosphere
> Sew What - The sounds of sewing
> Elvish Choir
> Hans Zimmer Strings


You now have to write a piece of music using all of those libraries 😂


----------



## AndyP (Feb 18, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Flatulus
> Catmosphere
> Sew What - The sounds of sewing
> Elvish Choir
> Hans Zimmer Strings


Sew What? That is a strange choice in this context.


----------



## StefVR (Feb 18, 2022)

I love to collect them but if only 5 I would stick to VSL synchron:

Woodwinds
Brass
Elite Strings
Strings Pro
Percussion (bundle! Ok ok 1)


----------



## river angler (Feb 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> lol we all got opinions


...of course! ...Vienna is all good stuff sonically although I'm not sure even they allow key velocity control of initial dynamics like Chris Hein...?


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 19, 2022)

river angler said:


> ...of course! ...Vienna is all good stuff sonically although I'm not sure even they allow key velocity control of initial dynamics like Chris Hein...?


The Synchron Player allows everything  Velocity can easily be made to select an articulation, dynamics etc. It’s really flexible.


----------



## river angler (Feb 19, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The Synchron Player allows everything  Velocity can easily be made to select an articulation, dynamics etc. It’s really flexible.


...so I presume it's like all Orchestral Tools where you can choose either velocity or CC even for sustained articulations yes? ...I wonder if it goes that little bit further like Chris Hein in that you can strike the keys for the initial dynamic then model a crescendo/decrescendo from that initial velocity value struck?... 

Sonically I've always admired the Vienna instruments. Even the old libraries of theirs that are still bundled with Kontakt are very high quality if lacking the smooth transition between velocity layers of their modern equivalents.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The Synchron Player allows everything  Velocity can easily be made to select an articulation, dynamics etc. It’s really flexible.


Yes, it is. The other day I was using VSL Synchron Strings Pro, and I noticed that they have the Portamento articulation separate from the Legatos. I thought why didn't they have a portamento-legato combination that triggers the portamento at lower velocities. I think I will build it myself, and see how that goes. 

This is what I love about Synchron Player, you can achieve a lot of customization according to your needs.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, it is. The other day I was using VSL Synchron Strings Pro, and I noticed that they have the Portamento articulation separate from the Legatos. I thought why didn't they have a portamento-legato combination that triggers the portamento at lower velocities. I think I will build it myself, and see how that goes.
> 
> This is what I love about Synchron Player, you can achieve a lot of customization according to your needs.


Yep! It's super easy to make SF style performance patches (and tune them to how you want to play).


----------

